# the Akdal MKA 1919



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

The "MKA 1919 Match" is a gas operated, semi-automatic shotgun. It is

designed for use by civilian and security markets.
The "MKA 1919 Match" is unlike many other 12 gauge shotguns as it is very
light and ergonomic, this is due to the use of modern and high strength
composites. The mix of AR and semi-auto shotgun features balance out
well to create a very workable, flexible shotgun.
The "MKA 1919 Match" semi-automatic shotgun uses a conventional gasoperated
action which is located around the support tube that runs below
the barrel. The return spring is also located around the same support tube
which is concealed by an enlarged polymer handguard. The barrel can
be very easily removed from the upper receiver. The upper receiver is
manufactured from high grade aluminum alloy while the lower receiver,
pistol grip, and stock are manufactured as one piece from impact resistant
polymer. On the upper receiver, an integral picatinny rail exists which will
accept detachable carrying handle or optional red-dot or other optical
sight attachments.

Actually aside from the break in point of 100 rounds...i've had extremely good
luck with this gun. I had 2 malfunctions within the first 100 rounds and after 
that...nothing. It eats everything I put through it. The rear sights are not that
great however...I've pretty much hit a 10 inch grouping at over 100 yards with those
factory sights. For the price it's a fantastic gun. I can recommend it.




(Used info from MKA)(<== Click on url for info)

Regards
ARMARIN


----------

